# pics



## OULobo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm trying to post pics, but all my pics are over for the forum maximum size. How can I make a jpeg copy of different size so that I can post.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 29, 2003)

I use Photoshop for most of mine, but it can be a bit pricey.  You can also try the trial version of ACDsee at http://www.acdsystems.com

I use an earlier version of that for quick and dirty.

This one is supposed to be free, however I've never used it.
http://download.com.com/3000-2192-10143186.html?tag=lst-0-4

Another place to look is http://download.com


Maximum dimensions are 600x600 100kb
Allowed formats are: gif jpg png jpeg 

:asian:


----------



## OULobo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Kaith, that free download worked great. Now I'll try my hardest to eat up your server memory posting pics.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 29, 2003)

hehehe.  Good luck.   (My GF already tried that on my other forum....posted like 300 images in an hour...heh)


----------

